# sudden bursts



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Is there any quick fix I could possibly take whenever I get an inconvenient ibs d attack (ie at parties, clubs, work etc)?

I'm continually having these horrible ibs d attacks and I'm scared to leave the house without having someone who can pick me up at least 20 minutes away, it's so frustrating!

Anyway, any suggestions would be great thanks!!!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi georgiad,

Immodium generally works quickly.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## scrawford (Nov 17, 2013)

I hear you. ADVANCED Immodium and Metamucil everyday. Also I just talked to my doctor and they said don't eat salad or oatmeal or I could go on and on.


----------

